# Board track customs.



## Sacket cycle works (Jan 2, 2018)

These are some of the first bikes that I built when I first got into this hobbie. Just thought I would share a few.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 3, 2018)

Your bikes are very cool.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 9, 2018)

Sacket cycle works said:


> View attachment 732526 View attachment 732527 View attachment 732528 View attachment 732529 View attachment 732530 View attachment 732531 View attachment 732532 View attachment 732526 These are some of the first bikes that I built when I first got into this hobbie. Just thought I would share a few.



Your bikes are awesome! Does the rose badged bike raise up? I would love to ride her, she is sick!! 

Doggie


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 13, 2018)

Mighty fine !!!


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 6, 2019)

That's pretty sickkkk , cool bike builds


----------



## Speed King (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## TonyD (Feb 26, 2020)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1141401




I’ve seen this bike before and I like it more every time.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

